# Google doodle: Hurdles 2012 game



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2012)

For those who haven't noticed, there's a game which you can play on the google homepage. You simply tap the left and right arrow keys to run and the spacebar to jump. You can also use a mouse but I wouldn't recommend it. My best time is currently 10.6 (not on video) and 5BLD's best time is 10.2 at the moment (without cheating). Here's a 10.6 which he recorded earlier.






If anyone can beat this, please make a video like the one shown above with your fingers, keyboard, and screen in view. There are loads of videos on youtube of people just recording their screens and it's hard to tell if they're just cheating or not especially without any sound. Maybe someone can film a sub 10 (with sound) 

Methods which seem to work well IMO are tapping left and right with your indexes and using your left pinky for space bar. Another one is to tap left and right using the index and middle fingers on one hand and spacebar with the other.


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 7, 2012)

Hehe, I got addicted to this today for quite a while. My best was 10.5. I will not bother making a video though.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 7, 2012)

woah you're good as  I couldn't beat 16  our fast fingers are good for something 

Edit: just got 14.4
Edit2: 14.1
Edit3: 13.6


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2012)

I got a 10.2 with left index right index and left pinky but I used the other strategy in the video cuz my pinky was hurting xD
The tricks to not go too fast with the arrows...


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2012)

Clicking the mouse makes you run faster... however jumping becomes harder


----------



## samkli (Aug 7, 2012)

They just changed it to basketball 

Edit: Just got 36 on the basketball game.

Edit2: 39.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, you guys are too fast at trilling :x


----------



## miotatsu (Aug 8, 2012)

my pb so far: 11.1 on hurdles, 30 for basketball


----------



## Sebastien (Aug 8, 2012)

just got 42 on Basketball! The perfect score I think. Full Speed, No misses


----------



## cubernya (Aug 8, 2012)

I could only manage a 10.9


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2012)

Ugg, I have gotten two 10.2's on cam but I want a sub ten to put on youtube.

Edit: 10.0 on cam.

Edit2: 9.7 on cam.

Edit3: 9.4 on cam.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 8, 2012)

of course my first instinct was to write a program to cheat.

0.2


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2012)

**** quality!


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Aug 8, 2012)

12.2 track

36 points basketball


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol Ben, how can you get .2 and still only be two stars?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 21 in basketball today, in class on a teacher's computer, then 36 during another class. Another guy got 39, so I had to beat him, and got 42.  I'm still slow at hurdles, 13.3 is my PB I think.

Edit:


Sebastien said:


> just got 42 on Basketball! The perfect score I think. Full Speed, No misses



Nope. Just got 45.   

Edit: 




Idk if you can get better than this. Pretty sure this is equal fastest on YouTube.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 8, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> lol Ben, how can you get .2 and still only be two stars?



Didn't jump over any of the hurdles, just ran straight through them all


----------



## Hunter (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 39 (3 Stars) in basketball.

Best AO5 -- 35.4

Best A012 -- 32.4


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 8, 2012)

Just got 24 in the basketball. I'll try and find the hurdles again and post a time. I think I got a 13.x earlier.

EDIT: 12.1
EDIT 2: 33 in basketball
EDIT 3: 11.7 in hurdles

Does anyone have a specific tactic for the hurdles? I started with the mouse, and then during the jump, switched to the arrow keys.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2012)

This is embarrassing. I got 16 on the basketball on my first try. My 4-year old wanted to try it too. She got 21 on her first try...

Edit: I redeemed myself. 30.


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 8, 2012)

My best was 17.2


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 8, 2012)

13.5 for hurdles and 39 for basketball. Good enough.


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 8, 2012)

45 for basketball.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 9, 2012)

16.3 in the new canoeing game.

(45), 45, (DNF), 42, 45 = 44 basketball average of 5 
(45), 45, (DNF), 42, 45, 42, 45, 39, 39, 33, 45, 36 = 41.1 average of 12

I still suck at hurdles though.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2012)

17.2 at canoeing
apparently you get a boost from going through gates, and you slow when hitting a rock. I just ignored all that and tried to go as straight as possible


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2012)

20.5 Hurdles
Edit: 17.3


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 9, 2012)

Hurdles - 12.8s 
Basketball - 18  (Still don't understand how you really play it :confused: )
Canoeing - 21.xx


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 9, 2012)

hurdles: 12.2
basketball: 36
canoeing (spelling?): 27.0


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

19.9 on canoe game


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 9, 2012)

15.4 canoe with hax. For some reason my hurdlehax program doesn't work well on the canoe game.


----------



## samkli (Aug 9, 2012)

hurdles: 12.5 
basketball: 42
canoeing: 16.6
soccer: 48


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 9, 2012)

hurdles 11.6
basketball 42
canoeing lol


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 10, 2012)

just got 21.7 on canoe!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 10, 2012)

11.1 hurdles


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 10, 2012)

15.3 on canoeing, 43 on soccer. PB for hurdles is still 12.8s and I think basketball is my worst sport so far


----------



## Goosly (Aug 10, 2012)

the soccer thing is kinda boring
got 30 in 4-5 tries


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 10, 2012)

41 in soccer.


----------

